# SARMS sarms SARMS blowout sale at IRON MAG RESEARCH



## GYMnTONIC (Apr 27, 2018)

*IMR Sarms Blowout Sale.  Also End of Month Sales now active!
*

*
*

*Discount code "WES15" for 15% off at checkout.  Good on sale and clearance items as well.  Stock up now.  Sarms will not return!

*
*LINK TO STORE
http://www.ironmagresearch.com*
*
*

*
*

*Credit Card, Echeck and Bitcoin Accepted!
*

*
*

*Disclaimer:  All products are sold for research purposes and not intended for human consumption-





*


----------



## Christopher J (May 1, 2018)

Where does ironman ship from?


----------



## T Woods (May 1, 2018)

Nevada


----------



## Arnold (May 1, 2018)

Christopher J said:


> Where does ironman ship from?



Las Vegas!


----------

